# Flying........



## samanthatate (Dec 31, 2007)

So I am flying next Monday for the first time, the flight will last about 6 hours and all I can think about is the bathrooms on board. Can anyone tell me what that situation is like on a plane? I'm planning on not eating anything after Friday night, and taking about 8 immodium Monday morning. And I am going to ask my MD for some Lomotil.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

HiElizabeth has some great travel advice on her blog, including flying advice:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/blog/ibd_ib...hp?showentry=50I've personally found it very helpful. Cherrie


----------



## CdnMan (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi There. I travel frequently via plane. As usual, I always stay away from foods that may trigger an attack. I get to the airport early. Others always question why I have to get there so early.... I need to make a couple trips to the washroom prior to bording. Also, being relaxed as I make my way through the airport is helpful. Then, I always book myself an aisle seat as close to the toilet as possible. I hope this is somewhat helpful.Try to relax....It's helpful for me. Best of luck.


----------



## shanesmummy (Dec 5, 2007)

hi, i had this exact same problem going to Vegas in September. it took 10 hours all the way from the uk on a direct flight. i hadn't been on a plane in years and it was something i was really looking forward to when we booked it. then of course i began to get ibs and it turned into something i was dreading. the flight was at 9 am and we got to the airport at 6am.because my ibs is always worse in the morning i was pretty much in and out of the bathroom feeling awful all morning. but, like you, my worst fear was the toilets on the plane. when the seatbelt sign is on i wont be able to leave my seat! so what do i doif i feel that familar churning pain?! and what if there is a long queue and im dying to go? well all of these things plagued me and really got me down as my normal self would love the excitement of flying. i guess thats the worst thing about ibs, how everything you looked foward to now turns into your worst nightmare. anyway i digress! i was absolutely fine on the plane, when the seatbelt sign was on i just preoccupied myself with the in-head tv set in front of me and tried not to think about it. i know it's harder said than done- i would be the first one to doubt that i could do it- but i did. and the whole bottom floor of the plane tunred out to be a toilet block which was great! my advice would be every hour or less go to the toilet even if you don't need it, just to remind yourself that you ARE in good reach of a toilet and everything is ok. also when you've got the seatbelt sign on just remember that if it gets to that crucial point, the crew members wont mind you having to go. knowing this might prevent you from an attack, if you are an anxiety-ibs sufferer like me. ''if i know i can't go, i'll definitely have to!'' that's me. this might sound really crazy and im not saying you should do this but i find that a good distraction is pain! i dont mean self-harming by any stretch of the imagination, but i just pinch my skin a bit to take my mind off my stomach! weird i know but sometimes it works. anyway good luck, i just had to post because i know exactly the worries you are going through and i really empathise cos i know how much the worries can plague you. keep a positive state of mind and take a barrel full of imodium!!!lots of luck, claire x


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Hi,My blog, which Cherrie mentioned earlier, has a pretty detailed post about traveling with IBD or IBS that you might want to read. Just click on the Blogs chat above and my blog is IBD/IBS Author.But, a few things I can tell you here are:First, be careful about how much Imodium you take - I'm a big advocate of Imodium and do take it when D is present and I have to travel, but my GIs have always told me never to exceed 4 Imodium tablets in a 24 hour period because you can cause your motility in the gut to stop too much and that can cause problems in and of itself. Take Imodium only if you really have D, if you do then start with 2 tabs, if you have another D movement then take 1 more tab, not to exceed 4. Also, talk to your doctor about taking Lomotil in conjunction with Imodium. My understanding is that the two are very similar, so you don't want to take too much.Second, I know what you mean about not wanting to eat before you leave, I tend to do the same thing too. BUT, and this is important to keep from becoming dehydrated, you have to drink water or Recharge, or Gatorade or something to keep yourself hydrated. Flying dehydrates you and if you have D, too, that will dehydrate you also. So, drinking fluids is vitally important and contrary to what people think it won't cause D or make D worse. Third, I take my "Emergency Kit" on board with me which has a change of underwear, a change of pants, baby wipes, my Imodium, Rx medicines, magazines, book, and music that will calm and sooth me. I've never needed the change of underwear or pants but having them is an extra piece of security.Also, if you are having D problems when you get on the plane find a pleasant looking flight attendant and tell her that you have IBS/IBD, whatever you have, and that you made need priority on the bathrooms so as to avoid an accident. I've always found most flight attendants to be very helpful because they don't want you to have an "incident" on board their plane anymore than you do.Fifth, and most important but also most difficult is try to remain calm, positive. Stress simply makes symptoms worse, so figure out what helps you to alleviate anxiety or stress - meditation, music, rhythmic breathing, etc. - and do it before and during your flight. I like to read books on meditation, Buddhism, Reiki, etc. Things that keep my mind focused on something other than my gut but that are also helpful to my gut.Visualize yourself successfully making your flight and having a wonderful time at your destination - positive thought can play a huge role in your success.You can do this!Cheers,Elizabeth


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

When I can choose my own seat, I always choose the one at the back of the plane! That's usually where the toilets are, so if I have to go 500 times, only the people sitting in the back will notice.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Samantha,I just re-read your initial post where you say you aren't going to eat anything after Friday night - This is a very bad idea. You cannot go three days without eating anything and exerting the effort that it takes to fly. Instead of not eating anything eat easy on your gut things like yogurt, white rice, baked chicken breast, toast. You have to eat, it's basic to existing, unless you want to risk ending up in the hospital.See my other post for more ideas on traveling successfully.Elizabeth


----------

